# Old  Vise



## Martin W (Sep 1, 2016)

I bought an old vise a few years ago with the plans of installing in front of my barn . Finally got around to  completing it this week. The leadscrew is pretty worn , you have to turn the handle almost two turns before the jaws move, but it was made about 10 minutes from here 60 years ago at Clark Machine in Thorold. They are still in business today.
I got a long piece of 8" pipe from the junk yard and turned the crud off on the lathe, band sawed a flange and welded it to the pipe and bolted the vise flange to that. Painted it Clark lift truck green.
I have a BBQ cover to keep the weather off it.
Cheers
Martin W


----------



## brino (Sep 1, 2016)

That looks hefty and handy!

Just gotta make sure the snow plow or blower doesn't hit it.....in won't give much.

-brino


----------



## Martin W (Sep 1, 2016)

Yup I will probably rue the day its there when I am blowing snow with the snow blower. Lol


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 1, 2016)

When the snow starts to fly tie a flag so it sticks up over the cover and high enough to see in heavy snow. That way you won't forget it's there.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 1, 2016)

that's a heck of an idea Martin!
i always wanted a post vise for 360* access to whatever i was beating on!
very nice and stout i may add!
i'm as green with envy, as the vice is adorned.


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 1, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> When the snow starts to fly tie a flag so it sticks up over the cover and high enough to see in heavy snow. That way you won't forget it's there.
> Martin, you have a nice looking bollard until.....   Well, Bill has a good idea.


----------

